# What is THE BEST graphic card for viewing 1080P movie in 3d like quality?



## michael (May 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I want to purchase a graphics card which will turn all my 1080p movies in crystal clear viewing almost like 3D viewing without glasses.
Moreover it should also capable of playing High Definition videos.

My rig is i7 3770k and asus maxi,mus v formula/thunderFX.

Please guide.

Thanks.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2013)

michael said:


> I want to purchase a graphics card which will turn all my 1080p movies in crystal clear viewing almost like 3D viewing without glasses.
> Moreover it should also capable of playing High Definition videos.



Any modern video card will do that. If you want "crystal clear viewing" looks for something along the lines of an IPS panel monitor and/or something with a high refresh rate.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2013)

almost like 3d viewing without glasses???

typically any budget card will be able to do that.

i think the monitor is more important.
you would need a very quality IPS panel.


EDIT darnit erocker  you got me.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> almost like 3d viewing without glasses???
> 
> typically any budget card will be able to do that.
> 
> ...



We posted at the same time!  Anyways, that's good as it confirms things.


----------



## d1nky (May 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Any modern video card will do that. If you want "crystal clear viewing" looks for something along the lines of an IPS panel monitor and/or something with a high refresh rate.





de.das.dude said:


> almost like 3d viewing without glasses???
> 
> typically any budget card will be able to do that.
> 
> ...





erocker said:


> We posted at the same time!  Anyways, that's good as it confirms things.



get a room lol

and the card will probably need hdmi out.....


----------



## GamerGuy (May 11, 2013)

The source is also important, if you're watching DVD's on your PC, there's only so much the card can do given the lower res source. BR and BR rips are what you should be looking at, other than a good monitor as the others had mentioned. I have BR drives in all my PC's, so watching BR movies is pure sex. Avatar has an almost 3D like quality to it, and any modern GPU is capable of outputting 1080P videos, including lower end ones used primarily in HTPC's.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> get a room lol
> 
> and the card will probably need hdmi out.....



Display port and dual link dvi will allow more bandwidth across not a huge thing at 1080P but higher quality nonetheless.


----------



## Jetster (May 11, 2013)

Your Intel 3770K by its self can do HD video just fine


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Your Intel 3770K by its self can do HD video just fine


Yeah..........


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

I read in google stuff that HDMI cord will give better display clarity than DVI and normal VGS port, is that true?
I need atleast 3 meters of HDMI cord, which brand is the best for 3 meters HDMI cable?
Thanks,


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

Please recommend me a graphics card around $200
I have no idea about graphics card, I never used them,
Is it true that if I watch my 1080p blueray rip movies/videos on my i7 3770k & Formula V MB and on other side with i7 3770k & Formula V MB and Nvidia Asus GTX 670 DCU2 - 2 Giga GDRR5, then my movie viewing experience will be far better than without graphics card and , will the movie clarity be more clearer with graphics card ?


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2013)

michael said:


> I read in google stuff that HDMI cord will give better display clarity than DVI and normal VGS port, is that true?
> I need atleast 3 meters of HDMI cord, which brand is the best for 3 meters HDMI cable?
> Thanks,





michael said:


> Please recommend me a graphics card around $200



You don't need a graphics card. Your 3770K will do HD as others have said.

There's no difference between HDMI and DVI in terms of picture quality and they're both digital, sending out the same video signals. HDMI carries sound by default however, while DVI does not. Some DVI connectors are enabled for sound. You have to check. Forget VGA, it's a dying analog video format.

Any decent 3 meter cable will work fine. Don't pay over the odds for something like Monster cable or anything like that, which are a rippoff.

And what exactly do you mean by "3D like quality"? The only way to get 3D is to play back a 3D recording and view it on a 3D capable display device.


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

Thanks qubit, What I mean by 3D like quality is more clearr picture quality.
However I have just posted one question above.


----------



## acerace (May 12, 2013)

michael said:


> Thanks qubit, What I mean by 3D like quality is more clearr picture quality.
> However I have just posted one question above.



Graphics card doesn't make *any* difference when watching videos or movies. The things you are looking for is:

1) Your monitor
2) The source of the movies or videos

Monitors that are good are they one that's using IPS panel. Better colour reproduction, better viewing angel than TN panel.

To be able to watch movies in glorious quality, the source also has to be glorious. Like others said, always get BR quality movies if you can.


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

acerace said:


> Graphics card doesn't make *any* difference when watching videos or movies. The things you are looking for is:
> 
> 1) Your monitor
> 2) The source of the movies or videos
> ...



Ohhh! Currently I have LG E2360 LED, not IPS ..


----------



## AsRock (May 12, 2013)

I like Amazon's own cable's there built pretty well to and can get them in a few sizes too.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003L1ZYYM/?tag=tec06d-20


Sure there is cheaper ones to go for but these are built nicely unlike some which i have seen the ends just bend or get loose.


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

ohhhh. I am just suprosed by seeing 29" IPS monitor
LG EA93 21:9 Aspect Ratio 29" IPS LCD Monitor 
LG EA93 21:9 Aspect Ratio 29" IPS LCD Monitor - Li...
Has anyone tried this ?
just like two way SLI.


----------



## michael (May 12, 2013)

what does this mean:-
"Dual-stream 1080p playback support9,10"
I read this ATI Radeon™ HD 5850 Graphics card specification:-
http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...5850/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5850-overview.aspx#2


----------



## purecain (May 12, 2013)

AMD Radeon HD7870 will fit your bill....


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2013)

michael said:


> ohhhh. I am just suprosed by seeing 29" IPS monitor
> LG EA93 21:9 Aspect Ratio 29" IPS LCD Monitor
> LG EA93 21:9 Aspect Ratio 29" IPS LCD Monitor - Li...
> Has anyone tried this ?
> just like two way SLI.





michael said:


> what does this mean:-
> "Dual-stream 1080p playback support9,10"
> I read this ATI Radeon™ HD 5850 Graphics card specification:-
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...5850/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5850-overview.aspx#2



Both are things a cheap video card can do.


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2013)

michael, here's an explanation of why all HDMI cables are the same, which might help clear up any confusion in your mind on how much to spend on them and repel any dodgy salesmen that want to rip you off. AsRock's suggested cable is a good one. There are three links in that forum post leading to detailed articles, but reading the first one will tell you all you need to know. 

http://www.techngaming.com/topic/1033-why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/#entry3426

Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Re79za70 (May 14, 2013)

And you need probably software called SVP
you can search it in google its smoother your video and maxed out FPS when watching video


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2013)

seems to be a lot of random questions in this thread :/


any video card can do HD video, since most of the time its done via software (meaning your CPU).

All that matters is that your video card (be it the one in your CPU, or any external GPU) has the correct output. HDMI would be preferred since it does video exactly the same as DVI, but also does audio.

nothing else you do will give you better quality video on the PC end. the rest is up to the movie you're watching and its quality, and the screen.


----------

